# configurer mail



## truffe79 (6 Janvier 2005)

bonjour, 
récent propriétaire d'un mac (moins d'une semaine), je cherche à configurer mail pour lire mes messages yahoo mais je n'arrive pas et je ne comprends rien aux renseignements donnés sur la page d'aide de mac
en fait que faut il donner dans les champs en relation avec serveur, etc
merci d'avance bonne année


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2005)

ben je sais pas si yahoo permet qu'on télécharge ses mails sur son ordi

sinon ça doit être
description: (le nom de ton compte)
adresse électronique : ton.nom@yahoo.fr
Nom: ben ton nom   

serveur de réception: pop.yahoo.fr
nom d'utilisateur: ton nom de compte yahoo
mot de passe: motdepasse

après tu clique l'onglet
tu sélectionnes ajouter un serveur
smtp._BIDULE_.fr  (bidule est le nom de ton fournisseur d'accès)

a priori c'est bon


----------



## Damino (7 Janvier 2005)

Pour moi c'est sans problème de rapatrier mes mails Yahoo sur Mail. Par contre il parait que pour les "nouveaux" inscrits cela de fonctionne pas ... (cf SVM Mac). J'ai un compte depuis 6 ans.

 Serveur de réception : pop.mail.yahoo.fr
 serveur d'envoi : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr

 Ciao.


----------



## Niconemo (7 Janvier 2005)

Une bonne adresse pour connaître et comparer les options et services des différents fournisseurs d'adresse mail :
http://www.arobase.org
D'après cette fiche, les mails yahoo disposent d'un compte pop, donc on doit pouvoir les récupérer sans problème.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2005)

Attention: aux dernieres nouvelles c'est possible avec un compte yahoo.fr mais pas avec yahoo.com...


----------



## Damino (7 Janvier 2005)

Sympa le site arobase mais pas complètement à jour (attention donc à tester dans le détails par vous même). Par exemple sur yahoo en français il y a un antivirus qui n'est pas mentionné dans les fiches. Sinon également : avec yahoo vous avez 2 x 30 Mo (pourquoi 2 parceque il y a une ruse) d'espace pour vos pages web (gratis).


----------



## jhk (7 Janvier 2005)

truffe79 a dit:
			
		

> [...]  je cherche à configurer mail pour lire mes messages yahoo


 Pour gérer tes mails Yahoo! directement dans Mail, tu peux essayer la procédure que j'ai décrite dans ce thread . Pour plus d'infos, c'est sur le site de Yahoo! dans les paramètres de ton compte. Il faut rechercher le "Transfert POP".


----------



## Xman (7 Janvier 2005)

Pour récupérer tes messages dans Mail, il suffit de s'abonner à Yahoo Direct c'est dans l'aide : Là  et paramétrer ton compte mail de la façon suivante : 
 description : ce que tu veux
Adresse electronique : tonpseudoyahoo@yahoo.fr
Nom : Ton Nom

Serveur de reception : pop.mail.yahoo.fr
Nom utilisateur : tonpseudoyahoo
mot de passe : ton mdp

serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : smtp.tonFAI.fr  par ex: avec télé2 c'est : smtp.tele2.fr 

Et voilou , ça marche et encore aujourd'hui


----------



## Vladrow (8 Janvier 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Pour récupérer tes messages dans Mail, il suffit de s'abonner à Yahoo Direct .


  Oui mais voilà, en même temps, tu t'abonnes aux pubs !  


> [size=-1]Envoyez-moi de temps en temps les offres spéciales des partenaires et des infos sur les services Yahoo! [/size]


  avec une fréquence élevée : 


> [size=-1]*Fréquence :*[/size] Une à trois fois par semaine / Une fois par semaine


 C'est pour ça que je ne me suis pas abonné à yahoo Direct. J'aimerais bien savoir si c'est vécu comme étant envahissant, par ceux qui se sont abonnés ?
  N.B. Hormis le fait qu'il faut bien que ces gens bouffent, etc... (éternelle discussion sur la pub)


----------



## Xman (8 Janvier 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais voilà, en même temps, tu t'abonnes aux pubs !
> avec une fréquence élevée :
> C'est pour ça que je ne me suis pas abonné à yahoo Direct. J'aimerais bien savoir si c'est vécu comme étant envahissant, par ceux qui se sont abonnés ?
> N.B. Hormis le fait qu'il faut bien que ces gens bouffent, etc... (éternelle discussion sur la pub)



Non, il suffit de cocher une seule case pour valider ton abonnement. de mon coté j'ai 3 comptes Yahoo, pour ma femme,mon fils ainé et moi, et je doit reconnaitre que je reçoit très peu de pub et aucun spam, donc bien mieux qu'avec mon FAI (télé2)


----------

